
First Library Effort to Support Tor Stops After DHS Email - prostoalex
https://www.propublica.org/article/library-support-anonymous-internet-browsing-effort-stops-after-dhs-email
======
noonespecial
You mean someone, somewhere might do something _bad_ with it!? Whew, its a
good thing we turned it off when we did!

This is just like that time I thought people should be free to say what they
think, but then someone said something that hurt my feelings and made me feel
bad and I realized that it wasn't such a good idea after all.

------
scintill76
Based on this post[1] I'm guessing it wasn't even an exit node (at the time.)
I can better understand serving exit traffic being controversial.

> she was concerned about the service’s association with criminal activities
> such as pornography and drug trafficking. “That is a concern from a public
> relations perspective and we wanted to get those concerns on the table,”

The city's roads, parks, public utilities, and the library's existing internet
connection all probably have connections to drugs and porn -- why is this
different? I guess they think those things are generally more "appropriately
used" than tor?

[1]
[https://libraryfreedomproject.org/torexitpilotphase1/](https://libraryfreedomproject.org/torexitpilotphase1/)

